# Ag Loans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you need a loan, you might want to research AgAmerica....here is some info. Obviously not for everyone, but they are a source.

Regards, Mike

http://agamerica.com/success-stories/


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Never really considered any other than the Farm Credit Bank or here Production Credit Association.

With the start of Social Security income we quit using them. At 80 we more or less worked just enough.

At 85 we are planning to sell the farm. Some time plan to go for a Masters, and get thrown out of TAMU as a disruptive influence.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

You CAN'T get thrown out of TAMU......I tried !!!!!! I even brought a longhorn to school !!!!!!!


----------

